# Foldup Workbench Out of Scrapwood



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

13.5 feet by 24" deep. Everything is leftover wood from other jobs.

If you don't know what you're doing...don't try this at home!:bangin:

Tried using just 2 pulleys, too damn heavy..so a cheap block and tackle did the trick.

It's not quite finished, and I left out some steps, but you could build something smaller or similar using the leftovers.


There's no such thing as 'Scraps', right?:laughing:

You wouldn't want to put this in your living room, but if you have a couple old barns.....:yes:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i did the same thing with my miterbox so i could get it out of the way quickly.

my shop is used for my toys also , so if it doesn't need to be in the way , i have more room, and it is quick to put back in service also.

i have used it extensively in the last 2 weeks and so far so good.

here it is up stowed away,


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great idea H.A.S. Where did you get that block & tackle? I've been looking for a set of those.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

TS3660 said:


> Great idea H.A.S. Where did you get that block & tackle? I've been looking for a set of those.



I'm a little late to answer your question...got that one on Ebay, don't think I would trust it on it's rating of 1-1.5 Ton, though. Heavy duty enough for this bench.


----------

